# Kittens and Hoovers????



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Does anyone know how to get kittens used to the Hoover? - it doesn't help that mum cat doesn't like it either. I've looked for a CD of household noises (can't find one)

I've Hoovered the kitten room every day since they were born but they seem to be getting more scared of it not less.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Anyone? 

OR does no one know and everyone struggles?


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Good question spid. I'm looking forward to any answers. Our two girls just need to see the Hoover and they run whereas the boy will actually stand and let us Hoover him. Must upload the video at some point. Anyhow one wonders if over the years the girls have witnessed us womenfolk struggle with housework and run for cover at the sight of the dreaded implement in a clever attempt at rebellion or indeed are just frightened by the noise!


----------



## ella (Jan 1, 2009)

Not really an answer but I found that a cylinder vacuum was accepted better by my cats than an upright. 

I didnt realise how much air is pumped out at cat level until I saw the fur blown around on my cat, the upright blows it straight out, but the cylinder has the blowing part away from the head/sucking end. The blowing air was the worst part for my cats, rather than the noise.

That said, I didnt find the cylinder as good as an upright for suction, so moved back to a Vax upright....


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

My kittens ae not scared of the hoover and used to chase the cable all the time  i was scared of them getting a shock so i bought a dyson cordless for the times when the crazy kits are in the room i want to vacuum   

Sorry that's probably not helpful is it !


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

my queen runs from the hoover so to help her kittens i always move her first into another room then carryon hoovering with kittens in the room, it does take time but they soon get used to it. ive found a cylinder hoover better as the kittens dont see a big monster up right coming towards them, then they run.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

My current model doesn't seem to scare cats as much as others. Pure happenstance, they don't print the necessary details in the specs. I don't think it's decibels that matter, it's pitch so a cd wouldn't necessarily work.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks guys - don't think I'm going to be able to get a new Hoover - hubby would go spare - I already take Coda out - they aren't frightened of the shape - they 'kill' it once it's switched off - it's just the noise. We shall keep trying.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

I always hoover around the kittens they dont like it but once there on higher groung ie cat tree they sit there watching.Mum cat lets me hoover around her and doesnt budge


----------



## Alaskacat (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm not sure there is anything you can do if you have a hoover they don't like. Some litters seem not to care, others proper freak out, it doesn't seem to me to be connected to Mum either. My worst girl who climbs on top of the kitchen cupboards if I so much as touch the thing is home bred and the room she was in was vacuumed regularly as a young kit and I know she was more than familiar with it growing up and has never had a bad experience with it. You have to lift her Mum up to vacuum under her and her son is nothing like as bad as her. 

My last litter of 7 Siamese scattered as soon as you brought the vacuum in despite their Mum not reacting at all. In fact it was a good way of clearing the room of kittens if I wanted to iron as they absolutely loved the iron cord.

Would be very interested if anyone has a way of familiarising kits that works.


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

This might have hoovers

SOUNDS SOCIABLE CD, Puppy socialisation, sound therapy | eBay


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Ooo, will look at that - I had a look on eBay but only looked in the cats section. Thanks.


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

My local vets have these sort of things on sale - that's how I knew they existed.


----------



## Ian B (Jul 19, 2011)

#3 cat Fudge, who is generally the most easily upset/nervous of my lot, will happily stay in the same room when I'm hoovering, but the others couldn't be more different. I use a extension lead which means I don't have to unplug at the mains as this and the hoover lead itself will easily reach the entire house, but they don't even wait to see the hoover now, they bolt for the flap when they see me so much as pick up the extension lead :lol:

Ian


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

I don't think it's a bad thing if they get out the way, trying to Hoover around a house of cats and kittens who think it's a great game is a pest lol, swatting at the vacuum head, riding on the barrel. 

Have not had any issues here, but the girls aren't scared either.


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

Some of ours are not bothered by the hoover, some you don't see them for ages afterwards.

I would rather the kittens were scared of it than try to 'interact' with it. Would be nice if they all didn't run and hid though  We move our kittens into another room while we do it.

D xx


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

When I vaccuum the house all the cats sit on the staircases until I have finished and then when I do the stairs they sit on one of the landings, although Wispa our Havana and Mia our Siamese will just sit there and I have to vac round them and then bend down and pick them up and move them to another spot which I have just vaccuumed :rolleyes5:

When we have kittens in the kittening room while I vac their room I put them in a kitten pen out on the landing while I have done and then put them back in their room once finished, otherwise they scatter everywhere peeping out from the back of the sofa or behind their bed etc looking like little gremlins:lol:


----------

